# Three Things



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

It takes three things to make a marriage successful and lasting:
FAITH: Faith that in even the worse and darkest times you and the person you fell in love with, created a life with, maybe had kids with …will get through anything and it’s all worth it.

LOYALTY: Loyalty is key. A true test of the Faith aspect of this equation. Loyalty that in those bad times you stay focused on the person you committed to, made a VOW to god to…built a life and kids with

COURAGE: courage to fight for the other 2….to work at and not stray. Courage for your family and courage for yourself.

My wife forgot all three.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

So did my STBXH. He never strayed (or so I think), but he has not faith in us, no courage to work through it. Easier to just give up on your wife and 3 small children.


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine did cheat.....with a man 11 years her senior....thought it was better to see her 2 small children 3 times a week than have courage to fight for her family.....coward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

